# Whiteside Router Inlay Kit



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for the review I have one of the other brands and it works great for me I have no problem with them at all I do have two different brands cuz the other one was very cheap in price and the 1/8" bit was much longer than the other so I use the shorter bit for smaller less depth inlays and the other for bigger inlays with more depth.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

How much does this kit cost? Where did you buy it?Where did you get the template for your bowties?Sorry for all the ? but Ive been trying to do bowties without much success.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The kit cost $32 becuase of the cost of solid carbide. I believe it to be better than the $19 kits with high-speed steel bits. It also comes with a centering pin, while some kits do not. The template is 1/4" clear plastic, which included several bowtie sizes, and costs $20. I prefer the factory made templates because I just can't match the accuracy of a CNC machine. I would consider making a custom template for an irregular inlay such as a leaf or cougar track. Both the kit and template were purched at Woodcraft, however are available online as well. 
Best of luck


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Update: after a year of use and dozens of inlays later… the bit is still sharp and the kit works great. 
Here is an inlay I used on a recent mirror frame.









A butterfly on a dining table :


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I broke down and bought the Whiteside router kit, template, and the universl base plate as my router wouldn't accept the inserts. Kind of pricy but they all work as advertized.


----------

